# my goof troop!



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

a continuation of my "meet my rat" thread (http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=1510.html - cute pics of a 4-legged picasso, yay!), i introduce to you my newest baby! she doesn't actually have a name yet, and she was sort of an impulse buy, but she was so cute, i couldn't pass her up! she was at the crappy petstore in the mall, two units down from the place where i work, and i just popped in to say hello and i left with this pink-eyed girl.









her spots!:









also, some other random cute pics of the rest of my babies:
mozart is a drunkard:








mozart sleeping it off the next morning:








mozart is a fluffball! she makes picasso feel bad about herself...








and mozart is also a badass, and makes a pitbull, boxer, and chow-mix nervous by rattling cage bars and lunging at squishy noses:








picasso making a really ugly face trying to gnaw away the pegetable (a wonderful, more or less healthy vegetable chew snack for dogs, by the way - rather rubbery and actually pretty tasty, i recommend!):








rousseau, always eyeballing me!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I love these pictures and OMG you have a boxer!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cuuuuute! Especially Picasso 

Nakie Love!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww those pics are adorable!!! so are your dogs!!!! aaaaa that is so cute!!! lol.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

rattie drunkard! haha that's so cute and wrong and .. cute!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh ha ha, those are not my doggies actually. i was babysitting for some ladies while they went to vegas for the weekend. they were sweet tho. i actually have two small terriers, a cairn mix and a rat terrier. they live with my parents while i finish up college. i'm partial to terriers, pitties, and rotties though, so someday i will probably have all three, lol.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

a d o r a b l e

i love their names!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

cute cute! =]


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

where did you get the corn treat from?? it looks like she/he likes it


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

from zootoo.com actually. i am a member there, where you can rate/reading reviews on pet products, and lots of times the companies will send you a free sample. they really do love pegetables, and i like them to give as well.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Aww they are lovely! Is that Picasso with her one front paw? I watched your video of her with 3 legs, she is so precious!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

as of 6/25, the new baby's name is cezanne (paul cezanne, impressionist painter). yay! any suggestions on color/pattern?

i'll put up more pics when i get my camera back. WHY ARE BABY RATS SO RIDICULOUSLY SOFT?


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awwww, your rats are simply stunning! And Picasso haha....what a face LOL


----------

